# Special Forces Pipeline Question



## Grey6-MC (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello,

I've gone to the recruiters for an 18X contract and will be going to MEPS soon. I'm aware that before going to SFAS, I must complete basic/infantry and airborne school. I would like to get advice and tips on how to stay in above average shape during the phases leading up to SFAS. I believe SOPC will be helpful, but given the short time of SOPC and the nature of SFAS it won't be a "beginners get fit" course. Will candidates going for 18X and RASP be given extra PT to prepare? Are soldiers able to get their own time to work out in the phases leading up to SFAS? Lastly, what attribute of physical fitness is commonly seen to be lacking amongst SFAS candidates? I'm currently in pretty decent shape, but I still have plenty of room for improvement. I just want to be as well prepared as I can be.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 14, 2017)

If you are a beginner looking to get fit, maybe choose another job. You need to already be fit, or SOPC will destroy you. Read this, that should give you a decent feel for how it is going to be. 

Just for anyone else reading. SOPC isn't a preparation class as much as it is 4 more weeks of selection.


----------

